# Pamācības >  Multisim,Ultibord

## MartinsDz

Luudzu padomi jo pats saaku juukties  ::  
Ultibordaa ziimeejot celinnus vinnss par prioritaati uskata plates aukssu nevis apakssu  :: 
Vai kaads nezin kaa vinnam likt ziimeet uz apakssas?

----------

